# Zombie Candy Grabber!



## pumpkinhead (Oct 3, 2006)

Holy [email protected]#$!!!!!!! That's HILLLARRIOUS! Whoever set that photo up has to be nieve as heck. How could you not see that one coming.


----------



## MELevolent (Oct 10, 2005)

That is the scariest f&^$%#$ thing I've ever seen, imagine if it were of Michael jackson? It would be one thing if it were for an adult party but that's a little kid!

Great find, I'm lmao.


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Perverse photography aside, the concept of the product is actually kinda neat.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

There are just too many things wrong with that to even comment.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Reach into his pocket??? Ohhhh, a pocket in his stomach!


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Aug 5, 2004)

OMG!!!! Comes with a Bottle of "Jesus Juice" and free pases to "neverland ranch" j/k. LOL.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Why do I think the how-to "Troll with Titties" movie guy has one of those?


----------

